# Your Favorite Pipe Maker?



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

*The question I am posing is Who is your favorite Pipe maker and why...*

My favorite pipe designer is Kent Rasmussen (Danish) I had one of his "Butterfly" Grade pipes but had to sell it due to a cash crunch a few years ago, and I regret it every time I see one of his pipes.

My Favorite Smoking pipe is a Le Nuvole (Italy). They are light weight have an effortless draw, cool burn and beautiful. (I have 2 one "Orientale" style and a Bent Prince)


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

jack howell and andy glamp. I've herfed with both of them, seen countless examples of their work and they are just top notch guys


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've always found Ascorti (Italy) to give me a fantastic smoke every time and they're good looking pipes too. I've got 5 of them at the moment and plan to build this number up.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> jack howell and andy glamp. I've herfed with both of them, seen countless examples of their work and they are just top notch guys


I Couldn't find much on Glamp's pipes but the Howell's are Beautiful! I like the "Clam" and "Acorn" :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I Couldn't find much on Glamp's pipes but the Howell's are Beautiful! I like the "Clam" and "Acorn" :tu


http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Glamp


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Peterson, and to be more specific, the 80s shape.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess I'm more partial to Hardcastle than any other brand


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I have found Mark Tinsky combines quality and value quite well myself. I do wish there were some more finish options from him that suited my tastes though. Mechanically and price point though I feel Tinsky is very much holding is own.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Ashtons are my favorite. They smoke nice and are somewhat reasonably priced.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Paolo Becker...call me predictable.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine has got to be Savinelli. Great smokers,good looks,reasonable price.

Mike


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im not into pipes, but i was an art major, i want to see the likes of these beauties!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Great pipes so far... I smoke a Savinelli quite regularly also. I agree lets see some pics, I will get out the camera this week and get my favorites of my collection on here.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't know if it's my favorite pipe maker, but currently my Savinelli is my best smoker. Always look forward to smoking it


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

l'Anatra, Italy. I have 6 and they have smoked phenomenally from the first bowl.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Right now, I would have to say Peterson is my favourite pipe maker. In particular, I love there silver spigots....very classy and great smokers. I have 4 of their pipes and enjoy great smokes with them.


----------



## Giala (Oct 12, 2010)

DubintheDam said:


> Paolo Becker...call me predictable.


Paolo Becker


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Becker for me also because of the shapes and the Algerian briar it is made from.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll have to go with Stanwell. I've got a Legend in the #62 style and love it.


----------



## Giala (Oct 12, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Becker for me also because of the shapes and the Algerian briar it is made from.


I'm sorry, but Becker pipes are made with briar mainly from Tuscany and Calabria.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

My Bjarne has been smoking amazingly well for me lately. But as far as looks go my favorite maker would have to be Il Duca I dont own one, they are just to expensive.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Giala said:


> I'm sorry, but Becker pipes are made with briar mainly from Tuscany and Calabria.


Sorry, You are correct sir.


> Becker and his son, Paolo, began carving pipes in the late 1970s in limited quantities from choice extra-extra quality plateau briar from Calabria, in Southern Italy. Extra-extra plateau briar is the top quality available and Calabria is considered by many to have the hardest and most durable briar in the world.


Mine is a really old Becker from when Fritz and Paolo were making them under the Carmignani Roma name. Great smoker.
http://www.beckerpipes.com/html/marks.html


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i'd have to say stanwell/savinelli tim west is my other


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Rad Davis
Brian Ruthenberg
Mark Tinsky


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't own one of his pipes (yet) but I really like the look of Rad Davis's work.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Henry Tibbe. :laugh:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Castello
Cavicchi
Peterson Pre-Republics


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Granted I am still very very much a Noob when it comes to pipe smoking, but I keep finding myself gravitating to the freehand Ben Wade series, and that will be what I will get for myself next. 
I love his chunky and big freehands, watching quite a few estate pipes of his and waiting to see if I have to jump locations out here before I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Ashton or Randy Wiley.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Rad Davis' are probably my favorite, followed closely by Cavicchi's.

Just bought a Castello, so I'll see how that matches up.


This thread alludes to having to try everyone's pipes to find a favorite, and I'm doing what I can...I would love to own a Becker pipe in the future sometime. Too many awesome pipe makers.

On a side note, I'm surprised I haven't seen more Danish pipe makers mentioned here.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't own any of these yet, but they continually catch my eye:
Castello
Rad Davis
Radice


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

interesting that no one mentioned Dunhill yet... 

Having said that, I may be the only one that puts Tracy Mincer in the #1 slot.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

With out a doubt Peterson pipes are my thing. I have 4 now and want more for sure. I just love their classic looks and designs with their workmanship that fits my priceline.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

love Peterson, Savineli, Becker, Costellos, Big Ben. of which I own one Peterson, and 1 Savineli, but I plan to change that when I get some money heh
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess most know I'm a Stanwell guy. However, I'm just about ready to take a step up, so I was glad to see the positive comments on Becker. The makers I've been looking at are Becker, Castello and Cavicchi, so this is helpful. 

Of course, the makers I'd LOVE to be looking at are S. Bang and Tonni Neilson, but the wallet says no...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned Mario Grandi. I've heard nothing but good things about his pipes. At their price point, I think you get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

With out a doubt Peterson pipes ; have about 17 and always looking for more. Also have about 5 Savinellis which are good smokers. Rest are mixed brands . Would like to get some Castellos, especially a 55 in the herd.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Missouri Meerschaum. I am cheap, I am clumsy, I am forgetful, I am hard on my equipment. For this reason I choose a pipe that I have found in gas stations, thrift stores, antique stores as well as every halfway decent tobacconist. I find comfort in the knowledge that wherever I travel, there is a chance I can find a decent smoking pipe for less than 20 bucks in most good sized towns in North America.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Granted I have limited experience, but so far my best smoker is my Brigham.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Peterson would be my second...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Fikri Baki, hands down.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I am coming to this party late. So far it's Bjarne, and it's a damn shame Mr. Nielsen won't be making any more of them. 

I have a Nording Eriksen and a Peterson also. Next purchase is either a Stanwell Nanna Ivarsson, a Poul Winslow Crown Freehand, a Neerup or a Big Ben Freehand.

Hands down my Bjarne destroys my Nording and Peterson pipes, which are fine pipes in their own right.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

A few of my favorites Viggo Nielsen, Tim West, Castello, Bjarne, and Tom Leedy.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

ultramag said:


> I have found Mark Tinsky combines quality and value quite well myself. I do wish there were some more finish options from him that suited my tastes though. Mechanically and price point though I feel Tinsky is very much holding is own.


Mark is at the top of my list.. give him a call he is easy to work with and will make about anything you want how you want it.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Boswell pipes are my favorite...they are beautiful, well made and excellent smokers...and I can actually afford them (I own 3)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, nobody got the Henry Tibbe joke, so I'll play it straight -- sort of. I don't own any "modern" pipes, except for my Sasieni 4Dot (as opposed to FourDot), but it's a fabulous smoker and looks great, despite the price. It's my first pipe of the day, almost every day. Since my favorite pipes are my old Sasieni pre-Transitions and since the nouveau Sasieni smokes so well (and looks just dandy, actually), I'll go with that: Sasieni.

(Just remembered, I do own a Savinelli 120 Anni, but it's not my favorite. Good smoke, but the new Sasieni is better.)


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I wish I could narrow it down to just one. My preference changes pretty much daily.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably Jake Hackert, I only have one, but it's my best smoking pipe. As far as the more readily available makes, I will have to go with Peterson.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

I'm slowly working my way through several of the most famous pipe brands. I have one Savinelli and one Peterson and going to get one more of each. I have a Stanwell second, was going to by one for real, ended up buying the perfect birthyear Dunnhill for just a bit more money.

I understand every pipebrand has some (kind of) unique smoking characteristics and they all got some shapes and designs who are typical.
How important is the looks (and the feeling) v.s. the objective smokabillity?
I'm sensing the Canon or Nikon attitude (and thats cool, we're talking an esoteric sience here!).

The reason I'm asking is, the looks and how you think it would feel, is possible to get an opinion about buy reading, looking at pictures e.t.c.
But the quality of the briar, drilling, e.t.c. you have to experience first hand (or in this case, maybe second hand.). Ok, I guess this is difficult and I'm rambling. 
But feel free, speak up for your favorite brand! And if you do, is there any shapes, production years one should look for especially or avoid.

What's important to me, is that it's probably a good smoker for the price and that it looks good.

Looks is important, I don't like to put ridiculous things in my mouth!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

My favorites are Nordings. They come in a very wide range of shapes and finishes, from wild freehands to classic shapes. They are less expensive for the quality than any other brand, and they smoke great. Edit: I guess I sholdn't brag on them too much because if they become as popular as Petes or Savs they will probably go up in price.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Nachman said:


> My favorites are Nordings. They come in a very wide range of shapes and finishes, from wild freehands to classic shapes. They are less expensive for the quality than any other brand, and they smoke great. Edit: I guess I sholdn't brag on them too much because if they become as popular as Petes or Savs they will probably go up in price.


Naw I think that is Nording's bread and butter. Their freehands are an exceptional value. They have the Eriksen line to cater to the budget minded. I have one of those, and you'd be hard pressed to find a better smoking $50 pipe.


----------

